# Seiko 7006-5010



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I rather like the 1975 7006-5010 I picked up at Brunel a few months back --- finally found a bit of time to polish it up and get it going. Some questions:

1) I guess this must be a "cheaper" Seiko movement; there is no quick-set on the day, only the date. True?

2) It's a weird construction. You undo the ring on the back; this allows the heavy case back that contains the movement to fall out of the outer case. The crystal also comes out with movement. To remove the movement, you first remove the crystal plus its rubber seal, and then the stem. Who do I buy new Seiko acrylic crystals from? This one is a bit special, in additition to the TV shape, it has a large flange that stops it falling out of the front of the watch. It has a bad crack running from 4 to 6.

3) What strap would this have had? The lug sige is 24 mm





















What should I put on it now?



















Thanks

Paul


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Paul, see if there is alot of wear around the springbar holes as a bracelet would do or just slight wear, for a strap, I think it would look good on one of the ventilated type straps with the holes in.

Vic


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Paul. I like the tv screen Seikos from the 70's. Are you sure the day doesn't quickset. Perhaps pushing the crown in will change it? No idea where to get a crystal from except maybe from Roy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Are you sure the day doesn't quickset.


Absolutely sure...I've had it in pieces


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've just bought this off Roy










Different case (lugs are 21mm got a different strap coming)

It's 7006 movt though and there is no QS day that I can see. I assume you set it to the day you want by turning the hands and then match the date. Logically if it's your only watch and you wear it everyday you should never have to change the day, just the date. Not much good for me though!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

2 nice watches









Would look great with a good polish









Argh did I really say that


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"Absolutely sure...I've had it in pieces"

Ah, ok then not sure then. My Orient diver doesn't have a quickset day either. I quickset the date by moving the hands past 12 and then moving them back to about 9 and then back past 12 again, this advances the day so is sort of quickset I suppose. Maybe you can set it this way?

As for a strap Roy Fleiger straps comes in a 24mm size, he also does a bracelet in this size too (they are on his site in the straps and bands section).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just had a play and the day does semi quick set by going forward to 2 am then back to 11 pm.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, quickset is only on the date.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PG, you got a nice watch there...and what a price! Even if I find a replacement crystal, I bet it will cost more than you've paid for the complete watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I am well pleased with it! The dial is fantastic, much better than Roy's picture and the crystal is new by the looks of it. It's got a few ligh marks on the case but nothing that worries me. I couldn't resist it when I saw it!

Only problem with it is 21mm lugs. Having to go up to a 22mm strap. Found a site that can get me a blue calf leather for about a fiver in 22mm (he thinks, am waiting on him to confirm).

I'll post pictures once it comes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know anything about Seikos but I had one once that I thought only quickset on the date but Foggy told me to give the button a sharp push and lo and behold the day went over!

This may or may not be relevant.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that works on the 7009 movt.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ah, here is the correct strap....


















It must be huge at 24mm


----------

